# Ni-dom vs. Fi-dom



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Occasionally, there will be a time in which I question my type because of how statistically unlikely it is for me to be a female INTJ. Also, my Fi is higher than normal, and if I am in fact am INTJ, it's developed/developing. INFP is out of the question since I'm positive that I'm no Ne-user, so that just leaves ISFP as a possible typing. 

So what are some key differences in Ni-dom's vs. Fi-dom's that I should look out for? How common is it for an unhealthy INTJ to appear like an ISFP?


----------



## Eventive (Sep 27, 2014)

Firstly don't think it's unlikely to be a female INTJ. I know plenty of them. Secondly females almost always, no matter their type, have more developed feeling side than their male counterparts. Thirdly I don't think you should think about differences between Ni and Fi but honestly think whether you favor logic or feelings about a matter. You sound more like an INTJ than any other type, but why say an unhealthy INTJ?


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

I think It's common for female INTJs to have high Fi.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Eventive said:


> Firstly don't think it's unlikely to be a female INTJ. I know plenty of them. Secondly females almost always, no matter their type, have more developed feeling side than their male counterparts. Thirdly I don't think you should think about differences between Ni and Fi but honestly think whether you favor logic or feelings about a matter. You sound more like an INTJ than any other type, but why say an unhealthy INTJ?


What I mean by unhealthy INTJ: I'm still recovering from mental health issues including depressive episodes and anxiety. Four years ago when I was at my worst, I was extremely irrational and lost my ability to plan and stick with plans. What I've gone through sounds like a classic case of the "Ni-Fi loop." I isolated myself to the point where I grew borderline agoraphobic and out of touch with reality. Even at my healthiest, my Te (if it is my auxiliary function) was a little low, but maybe that was because I was still in my teens and had not developed yet.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

acidicwithpanic said:


> So what are some key differences in Ni-dom's vs. Fi-dom's


Fi doms can appear as thinkers for not showing the emotions and they tend to have a very locked down system of ethics, meaning you don't change their minds on ethical issues with ease. They know what's right and wrong for them and there is no debate about it. In fact they don't usually try to change your opinion through debate either. They can gossip and look arrogant when the function is off balance.

Ni doms are easier to spot because they're a whole different species of human basiacally. They don't speak the same language, they create their own cryptic language that only they and their inmates know, intuition doesn't go through a filter in this case. I can't speak too much about it because honestly I don't understand jack shit of what they say most of the time. (try watching clockwork orange, I think Alex is an Ni dom).

You've always striked me as an xNTP because of the goofy sense of humor. I could be wrong of course.


----------



## VagrantFarce (Jul 31, 2015)

It's going to come down to P vs J.

Judgers:


I like to have things decided.
I appear to be task oriented.
I like to make lists of things to do.
I like to get my work done before playing.
I plan work to avoid rushing just before a deadline.
Sometimes I focus so much on the goal that I miss new information.

Perceivers:


I like to stay open to respond to whatever happens.
I appear to be loose and casual. I like to keep plans to a minimum.
I like to approach work as play or mix work and play.
I work in bursts of energy.
I am stimulated by an approaching deadline.
Sometimes I stay open to new information so long I miss making decisions when they are needed.

Honestly, which one are you generally more like?


----------



## Arto (Jun 15, 2015)

VagrantFarce said:


> It's going to come down to P vs J.
> 
> Judgers:
> 
> ...


Are we talking about MBTI J and P or Socionics?

INTJ or ISFP huh?

So, Ni-Te or Fi-Se

So, if you were ISFP, you'd experience Fi a whole lot different than INFP's and not only because Se.
The actions undertaken by usage of Fi would get expressed mainly in the outer physical world through actions or by simply changing it to fit Fi. Whereas in INFP's it would mainly get expressed in an imaginative abstract space, where he can work with the possibilities of his ethics and then conntact with them people he cares about. (Ofcourse that doesn't mean one type is more imaginative than the other)

As far as INTJ goes, since Ni is a perception function, INTJ prioritizes information in a different way than judging function dom's (Fi,Ti,Fe,Te). 
His main input of information is subconscious Se, which gives it's raw data to Ni to synthesize. Since Ni is more consciouss than Se INTJ uses it more confidently. Ni however does not synthesize data in a pure logical way and that is why the creative function in IN[SUB]Te[/SUB]J is needed, for him to be able to properlly asses which of his perceptions also work in the real world.
I see how this can be mistaken as being ISFP, but INTJ's are not focussed on the outer enviornment, per se, but instead focused on how abstract concepts build up the outer enviornment.


----------



## VagrantFarce (Jul 31, 2015)

Arto said:


> Are we talking about MBTI J and P or Socionics?


MBTI. If we were talking Socionics then we wouldn't be talking about Fi & Ni-doms.


----------



## Arto (Jun 15, 2015)

VagrantFarce said:


> MBTI. If we were talking Socionics then we wouldn't be talking about Fi & Ni-doms.


Well they do also exist in there


----------



## TwiEins (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm a confirmed INTJ and I have physical accidents about twice a day...

INTJ may have lapses of ISFP from my experience. I usually feel rather lonely at night but not very often throughout the rest of the day. I usually don't know how the switch "clicks" and I turn into a little kitten of such. I kinda squeal a bit and then feel stupid afterwards. I experience inferior Se as a constant "unawareness" and "unwillingness" to Se, like zoning out while doing *thing*, or a mental block that does not allow things to be done without planning unless there is a reasonable purpose.

Generally, when this FiSe thing appears it's usually rather unconscious, and it's a feeling of "I have to do this.", and after x deed is done, for example, wolfing down high amounts of calories I kinda feel stupid.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

VagrantFarce said:


> It's going to come down to P vs J.
> 
> Judgers:
> 
> ...


I doubt this would be of any help to anyone, but I'm a huge planner. I need to have calendars and make to-do lists in order to ensure that I don't miss out on something important. Doing things last minute makes me incredibly nervous, so I try to avoid this. 

I'm also a convergent thinker and seem focused. This includes setting goals for myself. After making up my mind on what I want, I research different ways on how to get there to get a good idea on what I should do to reach that goal.


----------



## VagrantFarce (Jul 31, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I doubt this would be of any help to anyone, but I'm a huge planner. I need to have calendars and make to-do lists in order to ensure that I don't miss out on something important. Doing things last minute makes me incredibly nervous, so I try to avoid this.
> 
> I'm also a convergent thinker and seem focused. This includes setting goals for myself. After making up my mind on what I want, I research different ways on how to get there to get a good idea on what I should do to reach that goal.


How are you doubting your INTJness after posting this? You could have lifted it from a textbook. The combination of "I am a convergent thinker" and "I'm a huge planner" positively _screams_ dominant-Ni. INTJ is a far, far better fit than ISFP for you.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

VagrantFarce said:


> How are you doubting your INTJness after posting this? You could have lifted it from a textbook. The combination of "I am a convergent thinker" and "I'm a huge planner" positively _screams_ dominant-Ni. INTJ is a far, far better fit than ISFP for you.


Typing when unhealthy can make me second-guess my conclusions sometimes. My Te is still a little on the low side in comparison to my Fi because of what looks like an Ni-Fi loop. I've read somewhere that the ISFP Fi-Ni loop can appear similar to this, so I'm just trying to make sure.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@acidicwithpanic If you don't know what is your type, then look to INTJ and ISFP forums and you will have feeling which is closer to you.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Think about what you have always been, what others have given you credit for, your first response to situations in general.

Which of these seems like your dominant perspective?
Fi - Your personal feeling towards an external influence e.g. _I like/dislike, this is important to me because __, how you or others feel, your personal values of feeling and how you show that towards others._
Ni - Your subjective impressions of an external influence e.g. _how one situation leads to another, subconscious associations._

As an introvert you could also look at inferior Te vs Se.
Inferior Te can't use impersonal logic as this conflicts with their individual values. Ni-doms feel inferior when dealing with current, tangible reality.


----------



## Sait (Jun 24, 2015)

INTJs shadow is ISFP.

So It is very normal for you to feel this way.We have the same functions that are placed in different ways.


----------

